# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Aido, home robot, InGen Dynamics Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

aidorobot.com

ingendynamics.com/i-am-an-investor/products/#aido

youtube.com/@aidohomerobot176

facebook.com/ingendynamicsinc

twitter.com/aidorobot

Founder and CEO - Arshad Hisham

"Aido: Next Gen Home Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Aido - friendly & smart home robot

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Aido is an interactive personal home robot. He’s an all in one package that comes with the best of home automation, security, assistance, entertainment and much more!
> 
> Awarded as the iconic “GameChanger” product of 2016 by the world’s leading technology and gadget magazine (T3), Aido is a sophisticated yet truly affordable home robot

----------


## Airicist

Aido - friendly & smart home robot

Published on Feb 24, 2016

----------

